# Beef Tongue



## QuickSilver (Feb 7, 2016)

I bought one today ...  A huge 3 pound 15 inch long.. well... tongue...   I have never eaten tongue let along prepared one.. Bu I have promised to try new foods.. so.. any ideas of what to do with it?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2016)

What?!  Me eating something out of a cow's mouth?  No way!  

I'll have an omelet.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 7, 2016)

You PEEL off the outer membrane...   Inside... it's BEEF....  just beef... the tongue is nothing more than a muscle... You like steak?   I have heard that tongue is very tender and tasty..   I can't wait to try it..  I was just wondering the best way to cook it.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 7, 2016)

Falcon said:


> What?!  Me eating something out of a cow's mouth?  No way!
> 
> I'll have an omelet.



My stepfather used to season it well and cook it like a roast. I would never eat any of the tongue but the gravy he made with it always tasted good on rice and I would eat that.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 7, 2016)

We lived with my maternal grandparent's when I was a kid. I think both had grown up on farms before moving to the big city. I've eaten tongue in the past as a child. Not sure whether it was Lamb or beef. Possibly both. I remember the texture being unusual. Not bad. Just different. Kind of dense. Chewy, but not tough. I remember liking it quite a bit. Sorry. Don't remember how it was prepared, but I think it was pretty simple. Possibly like bacon. My grandmother also liked pickled pig's feet and pig's knuckle, but those looked like way too much gristle and fat for me.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 7, 2016)

I have had tongue as a child it was a staple of my traditional English Mother..I still can remember I did not like it and yes it had a weird texture. I believe that is why it felt strange in my mouth so being a kid ick. My mother roasted it in the oven. No idea of recipe though sorry.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 7, 2016)

I just did a quick look on the Web. You can just boil it in a pot. The tricky part is peeling off the outer layer after you cook it, particularly the underside. You have to do it while its hot and can burn your fingers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 7, 2016)

I think I'm going to try the crock pot method using lots of onion and garlic.. It should just pop out of the peel..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2016)

Rating: 5 - ‎6 reviews - ‎8 hr 15 min - ‎492 cal
Directions. Place *beef tongue*, onion, garlic, and bay leaf in the crock of a slow cooker; generously season with salt. *Cook* on Low for 8 hours. Transfer *beef tongue* to a work surface and cool slightly. Heat butter in a skillet over medium heat; *cook* and stir *beef tongue* meat until tender, 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2016)

Actually QS, I know nothing about it but found this online.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

Yummy!


----------



## Linda (Feb 8, 2016)

I love beef tongue sandwiches!  With horseradish.  My mom cooked them fairly often but I've only done it a couple times.  My husband claims he doesn't want to eat anything that has licked a cows butt.  That is ridiculous as you skin the tongue before you eat it.  I think I'll buy one before long and if he doesn't want to eat it, there'll be more for my brother and me!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 8, 2016)

Linda said:


> I love beef tongue sandwiches!  With horseradish.  My mom cooked them fairly often but I've only done it a couple times.  My husband claims he doesn't want to eat anything that has licked a cows butt.  That is ridiculous as you skin the tongue before you eat it.  I think I'll buy one before long and if he doesn't want to eat it, there'll be more for my brother and me!



Will you please share your recipe...  how long do you cook it and is it hard to peel?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm the only one in the family that likes tongue, so occasionally I buy some ready cooked and sliced (can be either pork or beef).  My mother used to prepare it and part of the process was to press the cooked tongue.  She did this in a bowl with a plate on top and a heavy weight sitting on it.  This was left overnight to 'set'.  The texture was always a bit soft and I think it needed a lot of pressure to mould it properly.  I still liked it.


----------



## Bee (Feb 11, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm the only one in the family that likes tongue, so occasionally I buy some ready cooked and sliced (can be either pork or beef).  My mother used to prepare it and part of the process was to press the cooked tongue.  She did this in a bowl with a plate on top and a heavy weight sitting on it.  This was left overnight to 'set'.  The texture was always a bit soft and I think it needed a lot of pressure to mould it properly.  I still liked it.



My mother prepared similar Capt, she would boil it and press it into a cake tin with a plate on top and weights on the plate, it was an ox tongue my mother used to buy.


----------

